# who wanna buy Galaxy s3?



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

All Galaxy s3 haters stay out of this thread. Their is already a thread for it.. I know it has ugly design plus fantastic specs.. there has been a mixed reaction to it so starting a poll to come to an conclusion..

So vote..


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2012)

Once it's out I wanna vomit on it, surely, if I get a chance.
I ain't any hater of any phone.


----------



## noob (May 19, 2012)

lol instead of 





> Already have good smart phone so no


. i clicked on 





> Already pre-booked


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2012)

> Samsung Galaxy S III Gains 9 Million Pre-orders In A Week (Excluding USA : Apple's Key Market) Passing Out Apple Iphone 4s 4 Million Pre-order Record



Thats pretty cool


----------



## doomgiver (May 19, 2012)

ugly design? what are you, high?


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2012)

^^ Agree to you.Ugly design,Ugly touchwiz UI


----------



## tkin (May 19, 2012)

The corners are too round for my taste, like sharp edges, Xperia series.


----------



## mitraark (May 19, 2012)

Rs.42,500 ,  i would have passed even if i had the money


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

Launch price is 38K.. right?.. 42K bullshit who the hell is gonna buy. with those flaws..

hmm already 9 million Pre-bookers and still counting 


I think it is fraud, to not announce the final launch price and start Pre-booking



tkin said:


> The corners are too round for my taste, like sharp edges, Xperia series.



+1, hope hayabusa is gr8 .. design and specs look good with rumored images.

waiting for months to buy high end phone.. still stuck on Nokia 5235 with CFW..working gr8 buy android is different league..

Launch some good dashing cooll high end phone with all amazing features and am gonna buy ASAP


----------



## reddead (May 19, 2012)

no matter what, people are still going to buy the phone....


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

^^ true,  sony you are now my last hope.. lol


----------



## reddead (May 19, 2012)

IMO it won't be priced above oneX, samsung is not *THAT* stupid 

16gb version is up for preoders at $699 Samsung GALAXY S III Android Smartphone Pebble Blue (Unlocked, 16GB) #GT-I9300-16GB - Expansys USA


----------



## rajnusker (May 19, 2012)

Bad design.


----------



## papul1993 (May 19, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Launch some good dashing cooll high end phone with all amazing features and am gonna buy ASAP



HTC One X


----------



## papul1993 (May 19, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ true,  sony you are now my last hope.. lol



All Sony phones released now have the same design. It's getting boring.


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2012)

Samsung is not mad as apple to sell Phones above 40k.
Anyways lets see reviews.I still like the old s2 design


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> HTC One X



with no external card and non removable battery. I am gonna give a pass



papul1993 said:


> All Sony phones released now have the same design. It's getting boring.



I like xperia s and anyway it will be better then galaxy s3.. hopefully


----------



## reddead (May 20, 2012)

People bashed S2 for its design too, it became the best selling smartphone of the yr


----------



## mrintech (May 20, 2012)

For that money I will buy a gaming PC with med specs


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2012)

Won't get that phone even if I every spend that much money on a mobile. There are better phones which do everything you want at half the price or even less 

Not to say the S3 looks very bad


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2012)

If you are ready to pay that kinda money on a mobile phone then why can't you add a few thousand bucks more and get an iphone ? 
 Just my opinion.I still believe no matter if a device comes up with even 10 cores and 10GB RAM android will still lag.
(For f**k sake Don't come up with another android - iOS discussion please !!....It was just my personal suggestion )
Also I'm pretty sure battery life is gonna be joke on that device for sure.


----------



## papul1993 (May 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Won't get that phone even if I every spend that much money on a mobile. There are better phones which do everything you want at half the price or even less



Absolutely right. Quad core on a phone is unnecessary. Software should be more optimised. I own a 3 inch 11k phone and it does everything needed. In fact I am writing this post for my phone using tapatalk.


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

Frankly speaking I had a thought of buying was not completely sure but was waiting for reviews. but with 

1. very expensive.  I thought it will be launch at 38K then I will buy few weeks later when it will drop to 34K near to it's competitor.. 

but reading and seeing polls I won't buy at all.. after spending so much bucks I want at least some one to appreciate my phone rather then vomiting on it 

I was much more looking for one High end best phone as I am not spending for another phone in next 3 years at least so wanna last till that


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

Already this ugly phone has got 9 million pre orders, whats the point of discussing now.
I don't know why the people are not opting for One X.
The mobile users are increasing day by day but still they can't decide which is best.


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2012)

^^
I'm also wondering about the same thing.
One X sure is better than G S3


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Already this ugly phone has got 9 million pre orders, whats the point of discussing now.
> I don't know why the people are not opting for One X.
> The mobile users are increasing day by day but still they can't decide which is best.



main purpose of forum is to not follow numbers but go for actual facts.

that 9 million pre-order news got me to start this thread..

people not opting for HTC I guess because of non removable battery and no external card..

and mostly because it is HTC.. every city does not have service center.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> people not opting for HTC I guess because of non removable battery and no external card..



these are hardly any big issue. 29Gb or whatever is available to user is more than enough for most, if not all. iPhone have same amount of memory. sells like nothing ever seen. Why not One X?



clmlbx said:


> and mostly because it is HTC.. every city does not have service center.



this is true for India. actually outside India, Apple is the main reason. Their patents are causing problem for all Android manufactures. And HTC has already faced bans. Import is hampered. So most carriers went with S3. Made by lawyers. safe to sell


----------



## dexterunknown (May 20, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> and mostly because it is HTC.. every city does not have service center.



truly said because with my experience i bought a htc salsa...nearly one and a half months ago its screen broke because of dropping from stairs...i searched if there is a service center in allahabad and there was none..Some of my friends told that there is an authorized service center...from that day i gave my cell and they haven't repaired it till now...so beware


----------



## Empirial (May 20, 2012)

I'm sure those 9 million buyers would regret later. You know what...some buyers are leaning towards S3 bcoz it is the fastest Quad Core Phone available in the market but they fail to realize that HTC One X maybe slightly slower but still there are no such apps or games that can slow down Tegra 3. Choosing S3 over One X is like opting Hyundai Santa Fe over brilliantly engineered Toyota Fortuner only coz the later has lesser Bhp under the hood.


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

Empirial said:


> I'm sure those 9 million buyers would regret later. You know what...some buyers are leaning towards S3 bcoz it is the fastest Quad Core Phone available in the market but they fail to realize that HTC One X maybe slightly slower but still there are no such apps or games that can slow down Tegra 3. Choosing S3 over One X is like opting Hyundai Santa Fe over brilliantly engineered Toyota Fortuner only coz the later has lesser Bhp under the hood.



Well said....


----------



## Terabyte (May 20, 2012)

I feel low battery capacity is one of the reason why people are not opting for One X.


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

one more reason I found no video call out of box.. only possible with third party app


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2012)

Exactly One x Is lovely = <3
S3 = </3 .
Cons of S3:
1)Ugly Design 
2)Ugly and boring TouchWiz.I like Htc sense or sonys time (its called time scape i guess ?)

samsung-galaxy-s3-display-sucks/


----------



## Terabyte (May 20, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> samsung-galaxy-s3-display-sucks/


You got the title wrong!
The actual title is "Samsung Galaxy S3 display, does it really sucks?"
In fact your link says...


> It’s not the most sharpest display in the market but it has the best colors, brightness, and contrast. It has pixel density over 300ppi, so you won’t notice any pixels with naked eye and it’s also one of the most efficient displays out there.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 27, 2012)

GSM Arena compares the two quad-core super phones
Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III vs. HTC One X: Alien vs. Predator - GSMArena.com
according to this
While S3 looks are no match to One X polycarbonate body, S3s Camera clearly betters One X. Battery tests also indicate S3 has the edge, power saving core Vs pentile display . As usual S3 also has slight edge in benchmarks, but it also slightly better audio quality.

what is surprising however is they say S3s has improved a lot in software department


> HTC have always received credit for their Sense UI, which has emerged, deservedly, as the standard-setting custom skin for Android. We were duly impressed with the One X in our review and called it the best smartphone experience to date - in terms of both visuals and features.
> 
> Samsung's flagship, on the other hand, is late to the market but the Koreans turned the delay in their favor. Instead of rushing their most important device to launch, they took the time to respond to every advantage the opposition had to offer.
> 
> ...


either reviewer seems to biased against One X or S3 is really good.
here is the video comparision of S3 & One X by phonearena. again the reviewer favors S3.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BhUHbITel0



reddead said:


> People bashed S2 for its design too, it became the best selling smartphone of the yr


i dunno why Samsung goes on spewing out ugly cheap looking plasticky phones with such powerful hardware & capabilities. definitely there is no other single company out there now which can compete with Samsung manufacturing prowess in displays, processors etc but only if they got the design right.


----------



## Soumik (May 28, 2012)

I find the GSIII design very nice actually. I mean its not comparable to the HTC One S and X beauties... but its still good looking.
Its going to be soon when i have to opt for a new smartphone... and tbh, if i had the dough.. i would have gone for SIII over One X. But, instead, i am more interested in the One S now. Its got more than enough juice, awesome looks and body (totally owns SIII here), and just large enough for me to handle without fuss . Seriously, i havent handled anything bigger than SII (barring Note), and anything bigger really wont be comfortable to use as a telephonic device for me!!!


----------



## coolest111 (May 31, 2012)

finally price revealed
16gb@ 43180 INR 
I feel itz overpriced....

may be coz of rise of dollar led to it


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

The only trump card which Samsung had over Apple is lost. Way too overpriced phone IMO. 43k. Although I don't want to say it but the iPhone 4s which costs 1k more is more sensible purchase.


----------



## Terabyte (May 31, 2012)

^Don't worry its already 38-39k on most online shops.
It will drop further in a week to 35-36k.
Samsung knows that no one is going to buy S3 @ 40k+

43k is actually including those free goodies which cost 3.5k.
So actual MRP would me more like 43-3.5k=39.5k


----------



## coolest111 (May 31, 2012)

@35k itz gud but not @43k....
I dont think price wil drop to 35k in a weak or in a month for that matter


----------



## techlover (May 31, 2012)

yeah i too believe 35k will not be soon... but its available at 38-39k from online stores now  

Samsung Galaxy S3: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 31, 2012)

Empirial said:


> I'm sure those 9 million buyers would regret later. You know what...some buyers are leaning towards S3 bcoz it is the fastest Quad Core Phone available in the market but they fail to realize that HTC One X maybe slightly slower but still there are no such apps or games that can slow down Tegra 3. Choosing S3 over One X is like opting Hyundai Santa Fe over brilliantly engineered Toyota Fortuner only coz the later has lesser Bhp under the hood.



lovely ....



techlover said:


> yeah i too believe 35k will not be soon... but its available at 38-39k from online stores now
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com




& thanks for the share ......


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Team Digit managed to get their hands on one. see this review-

Samsung Galaxy S III: First Impressions - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2012)

R2K said:


> One X sure is better than G S3


Of course!With a locked boot loader,pathetic battery and the stupid sh#t called 
(non)Sense and sound quality worse than gs2,it surely beats S3 by a long margin!
Oh!Forgot to add...with such a poor resale value you will probably live with it for a pretty long time (may be not very long...given the history of htc's legendary battery life...oh!!it is not even replaceable)
Nice way to blow out 35k on a phone whose manufacturers proudly call themselves High Tech Computer!....Brilliant!! Oh no! Simply brilliant(htc's way of taking on Apple's arrogance)



thetechfreak said:


> Team Digit managed to get their hands on one. see this review-
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S III: First Impressions - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features


Yes,that was pretty quick..well within a month of all major tech mags!


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

I read that Samsung GS III has onboard hardware drm solution, could be trouble for all I know.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2012)

*i50.tinypic.com/o729uu.jpg


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2012)

^^That is rather harsh!
Even I do not like gs3(or any Android phone for that matter!)
The only thing in gadgets that makes me puke is the Beats logo in hp or htc products.


----------



## Head Banger (Jun 1, 2012)

I find HTC One X better with a balance of power and aesthetics.Samsung need to hire some good designers.


----------



## coolest111 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gr88 newz
Ngpay continued itz 10% off offer till 30th june

Galaxy s3 available @39990 so after 10%discount itz just 36000
Best deal so far grab it

in just 1 day frm 43k to 36k


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2012)

What is so great about it?
36k is still insane for a mobile phone.


----------



## coolest111 (Jun 2, 2012)

these r high end phones meant 4 ppl wid tonne of money....

yup clearly person capable of gettin 36k phone can buy a 43k phone thats hardly a diff 4 him/her


----------



## ujjwal321 (Jun 3, 2012)

if I had the money I would definetely buy it.. One X looks better but with more powerful processor, great battery life, amazing display, vast dev support (for sure), micro sd slot, removable battery.. galaxy s3 is everything One X is not.. also from online review and feedback from people who have actually used the phone, the aesthetics of the phone is not bad as it looks.. it is definetely the no. 1 android phone out there.. Samsung has reached a point where it can quote a premium price for it's flagship phone.. for people with money who want android this will be the no. 1 choice..


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> What is so great about it?
> 36k is still insane for a mobile phone.


We still have people who get iPhone for 50k+ then 36k is cheaper for "those" people.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 8, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy 3 Verdict by Tech2 :

Samsung has priced their flagship offering at 43,180, however actual retail pricing is closer to 38,900. This is still a little bit more expensive compared to the HTC One X, although the latter has been in the market for a while longer. Once things normalize, it should be on par. Now for the million dollar question, which one do you buy? While this is best left up to a grudge match (also coming up soon),
we’d have to put our money on the HTC One X and here’s why - the S III is excellent when it comes to media playback and benchmarks, not forgetting battery life as well, but these are some of the areas where it really excels and leaves the competition behind. In the real world, Tegra 3 is every bit as good as Exynos 4 Quad, as far as app access and overal functionality go. We really doubt you’ll able to tell any difference unless you look real close. The rest of the features and performance, while high on the scale aren't impressive enough to deviate our choice from the One X over the S III. It doesn't really have anything that would make us run out to a store and buy it. The Nokia PureView has the 41MP camera, the One X has an amazing burst mode, the Xperia S, once again is brilliant at macro shots and here we have the Galaxy S III whose highlight is a bunch of random gesture and voice-based programs and the fact that it's designed for humans. You see our point? There’s no singular feature that’s captivating enough for us to wholeheartedly recommend this phone. We feel Samsung have bitten off a bit more than they they can chew, which could be the undoing for the Galaxy S III.


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2012)

Checked in Univercell , Sangeetha , e Zone....all of them are selling Siii for 39.9k :X (bangalore)
Only chroma and Reliance is selling it for 38.9k.

But Sangeetha is offering me following goodies:
1) Bluetooth Headset
2) Reliance BTV set top box & installation
3) Data Card (Airtel or Tata)
4) Theft Insurance
5) Door service insurance

Thinking of going for this deal since goodies are excellent



Empirial said:


> Samsung Galaxy 3 Verdict by Tech2 :
> 
> Samsung has priced their flagship offering at 43,180, however actual retail pricing is closer to 38,900. This is still a little bit more expensive compared to the HTC One X, although the latter has been in the market for a while longer. Once things normalize, it should be on par. Now for the million dollar question, which one do you buy? While this is best left up to a grudge match (also coming up soon),
> we’d have to put our money on the HTC One X and here’s why - the S III is excellent when it comes to media playback and benchmarks, not forgetting battery life as well, but these are some of the areas where it really excels and leaves the competition behind. In the real world, Tegra 3 is every bit as good as Exynos 4 Quad, as far as app access and overal functionality go. We really doubt you’ll able to tell any difference unless you look real close. The rest of the features and performance, while high on the scale aren't impressive enough to deviate our choice from the One X over the S III. It doesn't really have anything that would make us run out to a store and buy it. The Nokia PureView has the 41MP camera, the One X has an amazing burst mode, the Xperia S, once again is brilliant at macro shots and here we have the Galaxy S III whose highlight is a bunch of random gesture and voice-based programs and the fact that it's designed for humans. You see our point? There’s no singular feature that’s captivating enough for us to wholeheartedly recommend this phone. We feel Samsung have bitten off a bit more than they they can chew, which could be the undoing for the Galaxy S III.



It doesn't have a single standout feature since it excel in every one of them (except 41Mp camera ).


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Jun 9, 2012)

I already purchased it & i can definitely say that its not ugly as it seen on the pic by Samsung & I also want to point out to the people some issue which i faced on my one x .the problem is with capacitive button light on one x merges with the display light. it not much of a problem as it not noticeable in brighter area but when their is darker area near the capacitive button light leaking on to the screen & that's really irritating . as many of u have heard their its software is half a** make so their is lot of app which has lag on one X compared to S3 .well for s3 i had found a frame skip on a game name doddle jump but that is bearable . i think earlier version of gorilla glass were better as i have seen break test of both handset and both break at the end test. some are saying the camera on one x is better and some says s3 is better . i think one x photos are more detailed compare to s3 but in case of lighting s3 photo are better as compared to one x .but when u take photo in low light one x photo is full of crap it has a lot of noise & flash is of no use but s3 has a decent flash and has a lot less noise compare to one x but as we all know that why we use dedicated camera for photo shots & camera phone are for day light & on the run shots.As for video quality i can definitely say that s3 is better as compared to one X in low lighting one x record at 19 fps but in broad day light it record at 23 to 24 fps as checked by (FRAPS) & for s3 its record at 29 to 30 fps as checked by (FRAPS). About call quality both are about same but S3 has call EQ which is of no use to most of the people . listening music was really fun on s3 its really shine when use high quality audio format (flac) and good quality IEM as i was using sound magic E10M & JVC fxt 90. the music listening experience on s3 was better in every way to ONE X . beats audio is a crap talk by htc to grab customer in name of Beats byDr.Dre .as for some quality one one x i can say that its same as its cheap android phone like HTC explorer or i can even say that explorer sound better when using power-amp player. battery life on one X is OK but s3 has much better battery life. and for storage ONE X is no where near s3 , one x say 32 gb but u can use only 25gb & as for Indian customer drop box is not to be considered as memory even though if we add the 25 GB of dropbox its still 50 GB . as for S3 16 GB internal 64 gb expandable & 50 GB dropbox if considered & if we combined all that storage it will be around 130 GB . i have added all the point which came to my mind which i have faced & which u people will consider wile buying these high end phone. & as i have used both the phone i am glad to say that S3 is better in most of the aspect . & lastly one thing it i want to say is that the display on one X is better compared to S3 but that also the draw back for one x as the power hungry screen drains the battery of ONE X whereas the S3 Amoled display uses it switching of the pixel creating a deeper black & at the same time consuming less battery for better movie watching & game play experience. its defiantly the king of android.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 9, 2012)

well.. seeing Digit's handson video.. the phone does look kinda cheap. :S Looked a lot better in the pics to me .
Will try and chk out on my own judge. but the UI was damn smooth. Usually showroom pieces have a lot of stuff loaded and lag a bit. Good to see that it was all super smooth. Quad core does have its benefits .


----------



## eggman (Jun 9, 2012)

Got My pebble blue Galaxy S3 for 37k from Univercell. 1.2k for insurance.

When I went there yesterday they were quoting 39k. Even when i said that the website is selling for 35.5k and 5% vat makes it 37k, they were not willing to reduce the price. But they wrote my details anyway.

Then today i got a call , and they offered 5% off so I got it for 37k lol.
They were quoting 39k for the people who were askin for it even today.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

^^^^
Thats good man...You got it at a good price from local market.
Congrats for such an awesome phone.
Few words(a small review) about that device will be really helpful


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 10, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/2afedlg.png


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^^^
People who have voted for the same have gone mad I think


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2012)

Lumia wins the sexy phone award IMHO, sony xperia comes next.

S3 looks like a toy, too curvy.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 11, 2012)

well even heard locally by many, who loves samsung galaxy s3 design.. Just yesterday I was talking to a friend he said.. Galaxy s3 is awesome phone.. I thought he might be talking about specs.. so I said yes it is but lacked in design .. his reply.. no way it's awesome looking phone .. I love it..


----------



## techiepedia (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks ok.... but good specs. will definitely try it


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

People interested in buying S3 can get it from shopclues.com for 35.5k, well this is the cheapest deal I have found till now

The price is after applying a coupon.
But unfortunately the phone is sold out right now.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 12, 2012)

> People who have voted for the same have gone mad I think


there is a growing craze for Galaxy series among general public  in India. galaxy, android have become often used terms with smartphones. so many ads for galaxy s3 and previously galaxy y. result of aggressive promotions i guess. Even Note has got so much of publicity, every samsung store had a guy holding galaxy note attracting customers to its massive 5.3 inch display.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^^
I didn't liked any android phone(galaxy series) from Samsung, but I liked Note, it is an exception, the S-Pen Feature is also great and yes the huge screen rocks,well it comes in a different segment but.


----------



## eggman (Jun 15, 2012)

Got this:

Premium Magnetic Flip Top Leather Case Cover Pouch for Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 | eBay

I like it very much . My only worry is that if the Magnet on top (which is used to close the pouch) will have any effect on the screen.

My friend told me that overtime it'll leave a mark on the screen, don't know how true is that?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

As you will be using a screen guard on the screen,this cover won't affect the screen


----------



## eggman (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> As you will be using a screen guard on the screen,this cover won't affect the screen



I'm not using one


----------

